# Is my fish a jerk?



## Sheldon31 (Mar 21, 2012)

We don't say jerk here is the UK but most of our words that are like jerk are actually really inappropriate and count as profanity so will use US lingo  

Kyon is such a moody grump! He flares almost all the time at everything and anything and gets upset pretty easily. I fear if he was human he'd be one of those people you'd really dislike for their attitude problem. He's like a teenager. A few examples, he was flaring quite violently the other day, couldn't put my finger on why, 10 minutes later, he's take a chunk out of his tail and a quite a bit of the floating plant has been shredded. Must have been in his way. He bit my finger again yesterday while I was trying to pick up a pellet off the surface that had gotten mixed in the duck weed, he then proceeded to flare at me rather ferociously (gill covers out and everything!) and sulk in his pot. Other times he will get an angry stress line if the light is on for too long or not long enough. The line comes out we know it's either lights out or lights on! He sorta stalks between the plants like something from Jaws! 

I think we'll be giving the shrimpy tank mates a miss. This guy is obviously solitary. Anyone else's fish just an ass?


----------



## Karen208 (Apr 1, 2012)

Wow! He is a grump. My guy is generally "friendly" I guess. Although he enjoys swimming in the back of the tank but occasionaly will to come to the front when I shake the litlle hood door if he feels like it. The day after his fasting day when I went to feed him he did flare at me so I think either he was angry he didn't get fed the day before or was happy to finally get food. Who knows. These fish sure are characters.


----------



## freemike (Feb 3, 2012)

Mystic my blue VT is like that. A couple times when I had him in the bedroom by himself he shredded his own tail. His theory is if it moves bite it till it stops. When I change his water he bites the siphon hose and gets stress stripes because he can't make it go away. His theory doesn't work good when you are trying tank mates. He ate a ghost shrimp as soon as he found it in the tank. I tried hiding it behind this plant and then put him in the tank, nope didn't work. I tried my assassin snail with him. When he found him on the glass he rammed him so he fell of the glass then proceeded to nip and bite at the snail luckily just the shell. I promptly put the snail in another tank lol. Some boys just like to be the only fish in town and jerky lol.


----------



## catlantic (Jan 22, 2012)

can someone say diva


----------



## Wolfie305 (Jan 31, 2012)

He may be an ass (LOL), but at least he has personality?


----------



## Sheldon31 (Mar 21, 2012)

Oh he has plenty of that. I actually like him the way he is, despite his moodiness he can be so cute sometimes!


----------



## lilyth88 (Mar 15, 2012)

Hilarious.


----------

